# 8n runs rough/dies when pto is engaged



## RJSBFC (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello Everybody,

New to this forum. And look forward to hearing from everyone.

I have an 8n that will start with no problem whatsoever. But once its up and running and the pto is engaged it falls on its face. No power at all. It has a small land pride mower on the back.

Before I got some one had done a "tune up" to it....

Maybe the mower is to big? Under fueled? Any thoughts would be appreciated.

R.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy RJSBFC, welcome to the tractor forum.

Sounds like your governor is not responding to load on the engine. 

Could also be your main jet is set too lean (set the main jet at 1-1/2 turns). Check also that your fuel supply to the carburetor is good/adequate. There are a number of fuel screens in the system: 
1. There is a fuel screen that is attached to your shut-off valve...sits up inside your fuel tank.
2. If you have a sediment bowl, there is a fuel screen in the top of it.
3. There is a fuel screen attached to the inlet elbow of the carburetor. 

To check your governor, put the trans in neutral, set brake, disengage PTO, set the hand throttle at 1/2+ throttle. Go down to the carburetor and by hand, move governor throttle shaft for more rpms. The governor should fight you. If not, your governor is not working.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Does it run better with a bit of choke? Could be a carb / fuel issue for sure. I tried a bit of Sea Foam and a little bit of Marvel Mystery Oil and mine sorted itself out. If the previous owner did a "Tune Up" he may not have checked the timing after. Something else to consider.


----------



## RJSBFC (Apr 11, 2017)

I have some more information. The distributor was rebuilt before I got it. It didn't run well before the rebuild but was worse after. It has high temp silicone copper wires with new plugs. 

Any thoughts? Firing order wrong? Wrong plug wires? What is the compression supposed to be? I'm going to check it tomorrow.

I cleaned the fuel tank out it had some debris in it. I did pull the rod from the governor to carb it did fight me. Should the linkage be one solid piece? The linkage on the carb and governor are separate pieces while the rod if you will floats between them? Or as I said should it all be one solid piece. Thanks 

R


----------

